# Simple Fix for Youtube Sound Failure



## Idahoan7

Problem:

My flash audio was working great on Google Video and on nearly everything else so I knew that my computer sound configuration was okay. But when playing the very same clip on youtube.com there was no sound. And I could not hear audio on other youtube clips. ( I have noticed that a lot of users have experienced this problem.)

Solution: 

I observed that whenever I logon to youtube.com they automatically create this folder on my harddrive:

C:\Windows\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects

However, in order for the youtube audio to work properly there must be one more folder. Unfortunately, neither the Flash Player installer nor youtube.com creates this folder.

I simply added this necessary empty folder into the #SharedObjects folder so my path now looks like this:

C:\Windows\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\12345678

This new empty folder is named "12345678" (or any different normal eight characters of your choice).

Youtube then uses this folder to install their file named soundData.sol, and now the sound works as intended on the very first click. 

It even enables youtube audio to work on 98SE with Opera and Firefox (the MSIE browser installation is not even necessary). And there is no need to edit the registry nor to add any files. All I did was to create an empty folder at the location specified.

(I did not test this on 2000/XP, but if you already have the \#SharedObjects folder somewhere on your computer, just add an empty "12345678" folder there and give it a try.)

Note: This is a solution for the youtube.com audio failure when you know that your sound configuration already works okay on other sites.


----------



## gotrootdude

By chance, do you know a fix for when the same problem is experienced on linux? I've seen this happen at least twice. 

You're watching a movie on youtube, you rewind the movie a bit, and the sound goes out. Meanwhile the sound works fine on everything else. The sound doesn't work on youtube again until you close and restart the x session.


----------



## Idahoan7

I use Linux once in a while (Damn Small Linux). It has Flash Player 7 and it plays just about everything, including youtube audio. And the video rewind function does not lose sound. (I tested by rewinding "Patches the Horse" on both Google Video and Youtube. Everything works in both Linux and 98SE.)

Also, I noticed that the necessary 8-digit folder is automatically created on my ramdrive in Linux when I access the youtube site. If that folder is not there when the clip starts playing, then there will be no youtube audio.

The mystery is why the Flash Player scripting is not automatically creating that 8-dgit folder when I am in Windows. The Adobe flash player installers that I have tried will not create this necessary folder.

Fortunately, I can create the folder manually to cure the problem.


----------

